# 64 GTO Power Steering Fluid



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Can I use Castrol Transmax Dexron VI in my power steering reservoir? It is a synthetic blend.


----------



## Sojercol (Nov 15, 2016)

I went onto the Castrols website and it recommends using their Castrol GT power steering fluid, it says it's a mineral based fluid. It lists for use with Dexron III applications.


There is a link on line where it did say the newer Castrol Transmax Dexron VI was a direct replacement for the older Dexron III, I will try to locate that link.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Thank you for taking the time to reply. I appreciate it.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

I guess a mineral-based Dexron II will do as well? Found something like this here in a shop, designed for power steerings


----------

